# Boycott PetSmart!



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

http://getactive.peta.org/campaign/p...gbsx64qbwxe5n?

I have always disliked PetSmart and this is all the more reason to dislike them!


----------



## NC EcoMaMa (Jun 10, 2006)

PetCo does the same thing. Most pet stores do. You have to find pet supply stores that do not carry animals or buy online to get your pet supplies.

Jo


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoannaNC* 
PetCo does the same thing. Most pet stores do. You have to find pet supply stores that do not carry animals or buy online to get your pet supplies.

Jo

Yep, thats what we do. Most pet stores that sell pets suck.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoannaNC* 
PetCo does the same thing.

Yep! I remember reading about them on PETA a few years ago.

We usually get our food at a farm and fleet type of store. No pets there! and they always sell the wholesome pet food that the bigger corp. companies don't carrry


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

I just sent out a letter and copied the info to my email and slammed my contact list with this.

I'll convince anyone I can not to purchase anything from Petsmart or large animal-carrying chains (or small for that matter).

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Angela! Just noticed your senior title







it is so fitting!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

It's all about the almighty dollar







:


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't trust anything PeTA has to say (talk about it being all about the almighty dollar, take a look at how much of their donations actually go to helping animals...not to mention their shelters put down more animals than any other, yet they have the audacity to slam other shelters that euthanize). Not saying it's not true, but I'd have to hear it from someone else before I go writing nasty letters to PetsMart.


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Petsmart is awful. No doubt about it.

Animals are not things, I will not buy them, or shop where they are sold. It can be tricky to get all the things I need for my rescued animals but we manage.

CherryBomb? I thought you might like to know that the main reason Peta puts down so many animals is because they rescue animals from some of the most deplorable shelter situations we can imagine, and sometimes from puppy mills as well. It breaks the heart to hear the stories of how many of these animals are in absolutely shocking condition... some are put down because of horrific injuries and incurable diseases. It is often the kindest option. Peta just isn't called in all that often unless things are REALLY bad.

You all might like to know, in the US there are currently 17 or 18 dogs and cats for every man, woman and child in this country. Just dogs and cats, not counting any other pets. I know my family could never afford to care for 85-90 dogs and cats, we hang on tooth and nail as it is feeding and vetting our 2 dogs, 2 cats and 1 ferret! But we would have to take in even MORE because of all the folks who are abusers or who would neglect their animals... the problem is gigantic. I hate the fact that euthanasia is nessesary, but it seems clear to me that it is.







Spay and neuter, never buy and always adopt from a good shelter, all good steps and very needed, but for millions of animals a merciful death is far better than a life of misery.

And I do not agree with everything Peta does, I could really do without some of their tactics, and disagree with them on several important points... but I have to give them their due for all that do right. They are going undercover and gathering evidence in order to save animals from outrageous suffering, they are working hard to shut down puppy mills and they are doing work no one else wants to do when they take the most hopeless cases and put them down.

It sucks and they hate it, but they do it because someone must. ... and that would be my 2 cents.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gargirl* 

And I do not agree with everything Peta does, I could really do without some of their tactics, and disagree with them on several important points... but I have to give them their due for all that do right. They are going undercover and gathering evidence in order to save animals from outrageous suffering, they are working hard to shut down puppy mills and they are doing work no one else wants to do when they take the most hopeless cases and put them down.

It sucks and they hate it, but they do it because someone must. ... and that would be my 2 cents.

















:


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't agree with all that PETA does but I know for a fact that animals are in back store rooms called sick rooms without vet care or much attention. My dh's best friend happens to manage a pet store and he casually talks about the animals in the sick room. It's not false info.


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

I love PeTA and their co-founder Ingrid


----------



## mommymaemae (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree with this boycott and signed the petition. I have a question that may sound ignorant... where should one buy small live animals? I mean, if my children some day want a hamster or guinea pig where could I get one knowing it had been treated compassionately? Or should one not buy small animals at all?


----------



## feyfollow (Sep 25, 2004)

Call the local 4-H or your local shelters. We ALWAYS had babies to sell. We never gave them away, because we wanted them in good homes. Our local shelters always have ferrets, rabbits, cavies, and other pocket pets available.

Also, there is an American Cavy Society (they breeed/raise/show Guinea Pigs), and then there is the American Rabbit Breeders Association. Both sell pet and show quality animals, and most breeders are willing to help you the best they can. Just make sure they live within driving distance, and go take a look at their operation. Good luck.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymaemae* 
I agree with this boycott and signed the petition. I have a question that may sound ignorant... where should one buy small live animals? I mean, if my children some day want a hamster or guinea pig where could I get one knowing it had been treated compassionately? Or should one not buy small animals at all?

Many times I have seen hamsters and such at our Humane society for adoption. Look in the paper too. Im always finding Ads in the classified section of people giving away their bunny, hamster ect.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

This is not a smartass question, I'm honestly curious (as a former reptile owner); where are people supposed to buy live rodents for snakes who won't eat frozen (I asume frozen ones had previously crappy lives too, but out of sight, out of mind







<--- there. THAT was snark







).

Snakes have to eat too, & throwing a bunch of albino boas out in the snow to fend for themselves ain't going to happen. I know the stance on 'pets' & 'ownership', but with loss of habitat some animals will become extinct outside of captivity, and it would be nice to keep the gene pool alive so someday they can be restored if conditions change.

(Hamsters & mice are nasty bitey stupid little things, it's rats that make me cry. And I was a longtime ARBA member, I know how wonderful rabbits can be. People need to find homes for their culls- things like bucktooth can be regularly trimmed so the rabbit can live, but it can never be bred or shown.)


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
This is not a smartass question, I'm honestly curious (as a former reptile owner); where are people supposed to buy live rodents for snakes who won't eat frozen (I asume frozen ones had previously crappy lives too, but out of sight, out of mind







<--- there. THAT was snark







).

Snakes have to eat too, & throwing a bunch of albino boas out in the snow to fend for themselves ain't going to happen. I know the stance on 'pets' & 'ownership', but with loss of habitat some animals will become extinct outside of captivity, and it would be nice to keep the gene pool alive so someday they can be restored if conditions change.

(Hamsters & mice are nasty bitey stupid little things, it's rats that make me cry. And I was a longtime ARBA member, I know how wonderful rabbits can be. People need to find homes for their culls- things like bucktooth can be regularly trimmed so the rabbit can live, but it can never be bred or shown.)


Im not sure. I have never had to buy feeder animals before. Im hoping somebody can answer that one. I'd like to know as well.
I do know that you can breed your own feeder animals. I wouldn't know anything about that tho because I don't like the idea of breeding animals to be used as food, but Im sure somebody here on MDC would know.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

You could always raise yor own feeder animals


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

We purchased our feeder animals from a wholesaler.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I no longer have reptiles, but from what I remember of people breeding them just for that purpose, they didn't have such great lives either. The ones at PetSmart looked happier & far better cared for







(we've gotten two rescue cats over the years from volunteers at PetSmart, so I have to admit a slight bias.)

I've heard terrible thing about the 'sick rooms' though from management friends, especially the puppies- I will definately boycott any place with non-rescue pups (as a matter of fact, I already do).


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Holy Crap- My sister goes to that store in question!!!!!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gargirl* 

CherryBomb? I thought you might like to know that the main reason Peta puts down so many animals is because they rescue animals from some of the most deplorable shelter situations we can imagine, and sometimes from puppy mills as well. It breaks the heart to hear the stories of how many of these animals are in absolutely shocking condition... some are put down because of horrific injuries and incurable diseases. It is often the kindest option. Peta just isn't called in all that often unless things are REALLY bad.


I understand that. I'm also well aware of what they have to say about shelters that do the exact same thing they do. They're hypocrites to the core.

I'm also well aware of the statistics you mentioned, unfortunately.

People are welcome to love peta and sign, I just wanted to interject that I don't trust them as far as I can kick them.







Give me a petition from someone I can trust on this issue and I'd be happy to sign!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

well, I had to go to a shopping center tonight (for various reasons), & there was a PetSmart I hadn't been to before, next to my JoAnn's.

It was very very clean, the people there seemed more caring & aware than some at other pet stores, animals were happy & not at all overcrowded; & to one hamster, one pet hooded rat, & two frisky cavies, there were about 15 rescue cats they'd given the space to to promote adoptions (all volunteer, no profit). I remember from my dd adopting one there, they gave her a great coupon book with a free bag of good quality cat food etc.

(They were happy to let me go back & cuddle the kitties, even though I said I'm not open to adopting right now- three cats already- & I was able to calm a new arrival & coax her out of her box so I could make her a nice cozy nest with clean towels. The volunteer cat folks seem to like PetSmart just fine.)

(Fwiw, they promoted frozen rodentia for the reptile contingent, which was fine with me. Easier on the snakes. A much better variety & quality than say, Superpets.)








I don't rely on Peta for my boycott info. Why would I boycott KFC & not Popeye's, for example? Factory chicken is factory chicken, & I avoid it already whenever possible. I won't buy a store egg unless under extreme duress; I just don't use many eggs in winter (my chickens make up for it in summer! btw, I just found excellent homes for all my cockerels- not an easy task!)


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gargirl* 
Petsmart is awful. No doubt about it.

And I do not agree with everything Peta does, I could really do without some of their tactics, and disagree with them on several important points... but I have to give them their due for all that do right. They are going undercover and gathering evidence in order to save animals from outrageous suffering, they are working hard to shut down puppy mills and they are doing work no one else wants to do when they take the most hopeless cases and put them down.

It sucks and they hate it, but they do it because someone must. ... and that would be my 2 cents.









PETA has done alot in advocating for animal rights. They have undercovered many things that would otherwise just go unnoticed.


----------



## my_sweet_tears (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherryBomb* 
I don't trust anything PeTA has to say (talk about it being all about the almighty dollar, take a look at how much of their donations actually go to helping animals...not to mention their shelters put down more animals than any other, yet they have the audacity to slam other shelters that euthanize). Not saying it's not true, but I'd have to hear it from someone else before I go writing nasty letters to PetsMart.

thank you for saying that


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
they gave her a great coupon book with a free bag of good quality cat food etc.

I've seen those before. It was an Iams coupon?
FWIW, Iams tests their products on animals. Sounds harmless because its pet food and such but what most consumers don't know is that the animals spend their whole life in a cage. Im talking 6, 7 years and sometimes more, 24-7, in a cage. These are dogs and cats.
The larger pet companies (petco, petsmart) "know" this. For the last few years many activists have been trying to get these companies to not sell Iams products. They really don't care. Heck, their giving iams away.
I don't want to support a pet company that would support testing on animals.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherryBomb* 
I don't trust anything PeTA has to say (talk about it being all about the almighty dollar, take a look at how much of their donations actually go to helping animals...not to mention their shelters put down more animals than any other, yet they have the audacity to slam other shelters that euthanize). Not saying it's not true, but I'd have to hear it from someone else before I go writing nasty letters to PetsMart.

Do you have a link? Im super curious myself to see how much is actually going to the animals or education. I've been searching but can't seem to find it.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

PETA is NOT an authoritative source.

They're no less an exploitative money-maker than Petsmart itself.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 








I don't rely on Peta for my boycott info. Why would I boycott KFC & not Popeye's, for example? Factory chicken is factory chicken

Totally agree! Thats why im an herbivore








Goes to show how human _ALL_ companies are, including non-profits.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

No, actually, it wasn't IAMs. It was an 8 lb bag of any brand of the high end cat foods you chose.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I HATED that place already. This just seals the deal. Dh is really into fish and he won't buy fish from there because he says most of them have illness. Pretty sad.


----------

